# Fall from horse-am I okay?



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe youve got whiplash?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate to sound rude, but seriously? How would you expect anonymous people over the internet who do not know you, cannot see you to tell you this? If you are worried, see a doctor.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Could be something as minor as whiplash or a strained muscle but it could also be something pretty serious.
Play it safe and take a trip to the doctors. 

No one here, or on the internet can evaluate your physical condition. We can take guesses but I'd rather hear the "You'll be fine" from a doctor and not from a stranger on the web.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

See your doctor. I landed on my head and don't remember most of the day the last time I came off... the only issue I would have thought I had the next day was a headache, don't ever remember hitting my head, which is very common with concussions. Maybe you're fine, but your brain is pretty important, so I'd have it checked out.


----------



## kambrielle (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes! See your doctor just in case! I fell off a couple months ago, felt fine afterwards, didn't realize I had hit my head, and ended up having a concussion. The symptoms didn't kick in for an hour or two afterwards. Hope it doesn't come to that!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another see your dr. Nobody here can tell you for sure. I fell off and landed arm extended never went to the dr but I'm sure I fractured it I just put my old brace on and lied so my mom wouldn't get mad about my ever growing X-ray list lol. However that is the wrong thing to do I now have on going sharp pains from continuing to use it and not seeing the dr.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

After trip to ER/Doctor?

You need to seriously rethink trail riding until you work on your balance issues, and the holes in horse's training and yours too.

Coming off 2 times in one day does not bode well for your level of expertise, and is a good indication that you have no business being on trails yet.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

never hurts to have it checked out. Better safe than sorry. 

How often have you come off of this horse? Every time you hit the ground is a potential for life threatening injuries. Hate to be so pessimistic - but I am right now recovering from back surgery. 3 weeks ago I was in an ICU which bites. Not necessarily from coming off of my horse but it dang sure didn't help my issue. I pitched over my horse last year. He didn't throw me. Landed flat on my back. 

Even as young as you are - you will one day NOT be young and all of the stuff you do to yourself NOW will come back to haunt you!:shock: I am looking at maybe just MAYBE being able to ride by July and my horse is a total sweetheart. 

If he is spooky and turns and bucks he doesn't need to be on the trails yet. More ground work and lots of wet saddle pads. Hope it gets better but if your headache isn't better soon tell your mom. A trip to the ER might be in your best interest.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with QOS. I am 18 an have back,knee,elbow and wrist issues all relate to injuries. You don't want to guess if you are ok


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang Barrelracingarabian - sister you need to take it easy!!! That is an impressive line up of hurt!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha well that's what I get for cheerleading and being willing to get on any pain in the behind I was handed haha. I definitely work out and do everything to minimize any further injury, plus my dad gave me weak joints.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL Cheerleaders are tough! My younger sister was a cheerleader and of course, was friends with bunches of cheerleaders. 

Her closest friend could do jumps back in the late 70's that I don't see cheerleaders with tons of background in gymnastics doing! She was amazing. :shock: when they were in their early 30's my younger cousin was in the drill team and her bff was a cheerleader. They got out there with my sister and her friend and were stunned that an "old chick" could still out jump them on Russians and something my sister called a Herky? I believe that is right! Her bff went on after high school to be CL at University of Houston, a Derrick Doll for The Oilers football team and a NCA professional cheerleader. LOL I couldn't kick above my freaking knee if my life had depended on it! My sister is 52 and still has "cheerleader legs" :lol:

Take *Glucosamine *for those joints. It helps!


----------

